# Looking for feedback on my new mud pan design



## losmudguy1 (Feb 7, 2011)

This is my new take on a mud pan. I have patented and developed this new design and I have used it extensively over the past two years. I am looking for feedback from other tradesmen, I would greatly appreciate any comments. Thanks! 


see attached files for detailed attributes


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

what's the matter with a hawk and trowel?

Is this aimed at the diy market?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm not sure it would fly for professional tapers. The best ones I know would not want a middle rake wall. It just leaves a place for excess to dry and crumble into your working batch. Its like raking the knife over the rim of a 5. Pros would find that sloppy. Most tapers flick it onto a piece of scrap or cleanly back into the bucket. Kind of like most of the best brush guys I know do not drag there brush over the rim of a paint can. They do the slap and tap. 

Homeowners by the way, would find this to be ingenious. A place to contain all the mud. Its HD orange, so it would strike that emotional (what purchase isnt?) chord.

Theres my free review. Good luck with your invention.


----------



## losmudguy1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am not sure what the typical protocol is in the UK, I apologize. Have you ever used a single bay mud pan? This product is designed for mud pan type application with taping knives. The product is more comfortable and functional when compared to typical single-bay pans.


----------



## losmudguy1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am a professional and have been using it for 2 years, and the compound does not cake up during use between the two bays because you are constantly moving excess back to the main bay.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I invited losmudguy1 here so he could get some more feedback on it, he said he was willing to give some more out for people to try first hand, if you are interested in trying it out and give him your opinions on his design then send him a pm. He expressed to me that some people that did try them failed to give him feedback and since that is what he is looking for I thought he might get some opinions here as well. 

I tried this pan out at DWT and here is what I though of it. 



Workaholic said:


> I thank you for letting me try your mud pan design. I have used it exclusively since I have received it and here is what I think.
> 
> First impression was that it was bulky with the double sides, as I used it I found it to be less bulky because it was not uncomfortable to use and I as I understand it was your reasons for designing it. I also think that if you take it the next step further and offer the pan in stainless rather than plastic it would be a better product.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

The background of your ad looks like the face of a hawk....is that intentional?

Doesn't look like it would work well with these. (popular here)










I can see the attributes that Sean presents.

There's the simplicity of a hawk that make is irreplaceable for many.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I will take one and try it. I have some mudding I will be doing in the near future. I will give you feedback on it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

if that sucker folds up that would be awesome, when you not using it for applying mud you could use it as a lunch box.

Pat


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lol Pat  Lunch box LMAO :thumbup: Anyway, I dont do much mud work anymore these days but wish you the best of luck with your new design. Aint nothing wrong with a guy trying to get ahead in this world. I hope it catches on for you.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> if that sucker folds up that would be awesome, when you not using it for applying mud you could use it as a lunch box.
> 
> Pat


I was about to say the same thing. I put bunch of stuff inside when I'm not using and it get tossed around while driving. This guy would've hit the market in the G-spot and make bunch of money if it fold. I'm sure DIY HO will flock to get one. 

As for being having double tubs and plastic, it's useless in real world and that round bottom is a nuisance for holding and setting down. The best pan I've ever use is from Harborfreight...somehow I think they should pay me. It has 3.25" bottom vs 2.50" from "The Depot". If I do big mud I just simply use bucket and hawk/trowel.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Softy said:


> I was about to say the same thing. I put bunch of stuff inside when I'm not using and it get tossed around while driving. This guy would've hit the market in the G-spot and make bunch of money if it fold. I'm sure DIY HO will flock to get one.
> 
> As for being having double tubs and plastic, it's useless in real world and that round bottom is a nuisance for holding and setting down. The best pan I've ever use is from Harborfreight...somehow I think they should pay me. It has 3.25" bottom vs 2.50" from "The Depot". If I do big mud I just simply use bucket and hawk/trowel.


I use a rounded stainless from advanced and I find it superior to a standard pan.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Make it fold, square off the base so it could sit upright and put knife blade on both side. Then sell it as a kit w/ 2-3 sizes of putty knife and instruction booklet. Sell it off as patented round bottom, fold-able for storage double bay. Great invention and good luck. ps. I only want 1%


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I like square pan because when I do small mix I can use my 3" knife puddy it around. Sean, you should forward my recommendation to the Mudguy. I think he's on to something marketable for DIY world. Ofcourse, it wouldn't fly here:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Softy said:


> Make it fold, square off the base so it could sit upright and put knife blade on both side. Then sell it as a kit w/ 2-3 sizes of putty knife and instruction booklet. Sell it off as patented round bottom, fold-able for storage double bay. Great invention and good luck. ps. I only want 1%


The advanced pan has a flat bottom and a slight courve on the edge I will post a link when I get home.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

The Mudguy can find a partner with a well known putty knife supplier say; Purdy or other. Since the the package will contain, ie: Purdy knife, buyer wouldn't have known that mud pan is belong to a startup comp. They would think they're buying "Purdy". They just have to fight it out in term of profit. The benefit is that Mudguy doesn't have to do any marketing and his patent can be sold to the right buyer.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Without having used it I feel like the double pan would be an unnecessary inconvenience. Never used a rounded bottom but I would be interested in trying it out.

Biggest turn off for me is the plastic. Too much like anything shur line and even the same color.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm a hawk guy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not sure if this guy sent any of you the mud pan or not but my recommendation for high quality drywall tools is Rick Hardman. Here is the pan I am using and I love it. Also here is a link for a nice quality set of knives that I use regularly. You can't go wrong with this guy. 

http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/helicalweld/ 

http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/tapingknivesii/

His home site is 
http://www.hardmansystems.com/


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

NVMind


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> NVMind


This is PT let it out. I have one of these pans and they are not as cumbersome as you might think. I have not used it in sometime but I honestly think it should be sold in the box stores.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Hahaha I wanted one but he can't receive messages. I'm not scared I wanna try it and I will provide a testimonial of what I think.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am not sure if this guy sent any of you the mud pan or not but my recommendation for high quality drywall tools is Rick Hardman. Here is the pan I am using and I love it. Also here is a link for a nice quality set of knives that I use regularly. You can't go wrong with this guy.
> 
> http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/helicalweld/



no pic of the pan appeared on that page. 

I still don't understand the advantage of a double dipped deep dish pan over a hawk.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I see a potential use for HO and DIY but not here. It's a shame that Sean invited him here. May be he gave up the idea after all these complains. He should sell it off as a package with paint brush, putty knife and video of how to patch and paint. Sean do you have patent # on the tray? I like to look it up.


----------



## YoungPainter (Apr 23, 2012)

I am interested in this simply for the reason I could see it being easier to clean with some 5 or 20min caking up.... but I cant find a picture anywhere,including the website....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Perhaps the product failed. You responded to a thread that died over 7 months ago


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess I missed these posts. 



FatherandSonPainting said:


> Hahaha I wanted one but he can't receive messages. I'm not scared I wanna try it and I will provide a testimonial of what I think.


I think some of the responses were discouraging to the guy. 



Softy said:


> I see a potential use for HO and DIY but not here. It's a shame that Sean invited him here. May be he gave up the idea after all these complains. He should sell it off as a package with paint brush, putty knife and video of how to patch and paint. Sean do you have patent # on the tray? I like to look it up.


Not sure why you think it was a shame I did it as I offered to have the guy send out some more samples for testing purposes. 
I had to go look in the garage at it and I do not see any numbers on it. 



YoungPainter said:


> I am interested in this simply for the reason I could see it being easier to clean with some 5 or 20min caking up.... but I cant find a picture anywhere,including the website....


Not sure what website you are looking at. There is a pic in the OP.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I still don't understand the advantage of a double dipped deep dish pan over a hawk.


Hawk and trowel seem to be a regional thing. In some parts guys like me use pans. The only time I have used a hawk was for mortar.


----------

